# Nuova America



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2016)

Dalle ultime primarie si staglia sempre più netta la possibilità che per la corsa alla Casa Bianca si vedrà duellare Hillary C e Donald T, per l'America una elezione cruciale da una parte l'eventuale prima donna Presidente degli Stati Uniti, dall'altra un multimiliardario con un senso spiccato del concetto di razzismo che coniugherebbe in varie forme ....
opinioni, previsioni, approfondimenti ? 
Io intanto vado a lavorare buondì


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2016)

Per fortuna Trump non ha possibilità.
L'ho visto di persona: è molto alto.
Per chi lo ritiene un pregio, ho detto tutti i suoi pregi.

P.S. Ivana forever :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per fortuna Trump non ha possibilità.
> L'ho visto di persona: è molto alto.
> Per chi lo ritiene un pregio, ho detto tutti i suoi pregi.
> 
> P.S. Ivana forever :rotfl:


Ah ah ah ah ah 
Diciamo anche che in America secondo me non si vince senza l'appoggio della comunità Afro americana e questo potrebbe essere un punto a favore di Hillary in caso di corsa contro Donald


----------



## ologramma (2 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per fortuna Trump non ha possibilità.
> L'ho visto di persona: è molto alto.
> Per chi lo ritiene un pregio, ho detto tutti i suoi pregi.
> 
> P.S. Ivana forever :rotfl:


per come si stanno mettendo le cose credo che invece Trump abbia delle buone occasioni per competere con YIlari , vorrei vedere in caso fosse eletto come facciano gli americani per  il conflitto d'interessi ma li è una cosa seria non come l'italia che ci gira intorno al problema anche se ora ne stanno discutendo, speriamo bene.


----------



## oro.blu (2 Marzo 2016)

Trump per i miei gusti è troppo estremista... Non credo che l'America farebbe un buon affare ad averlo come presidente.
Ma è il parere di una che di politica ne capisce poco o niente.....

buongiorno


----------



## ologramma (2 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Trump per i miei gusti è troppo estremista... Non credo che l'America farebbe un buon affare ad averlo come presidente.
> Ma è il parere di una che di politica ne capisce poco o niente.....
> 
> buongiorno


ma se lo dovessero votare ?
Cosa ne sappiamo noi , il voto è l'espressione popolare quindi vedremo 
Non sono tifoso di Trump , non mi frega niente ora come ora


----------



## oro.blu (2 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma se lo dovessero votare ?
> Cosa ne sappiamo noi , il voto è l'espressione popolare quindi vedremo
> Non sono tifoso di Trump , non mi frega niente ora come ora


Se lo dovessero votare significa che la maggioranza degli Americani é a favore della sua ideologia. É una decisione che spetta a loro. Ci interesserà in quanto purtroppo le scelte dell'America influenzano ancora e non poco lo scenario internazionale, nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Ross (2 Marzo 2016)

Donald mi sembra un vero sbruffone, dice cose che ad alcuni americani piace sentirsi dire. Tipo quella sul muro a confine con il messico...boiate alle quali applaudono pure, ma lasciano il tempo che trovano. 

Non so però se nel momento finale sarà votato sul serio.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma se lo dovessero votare ?
> Cosa ne sappiamo noi , il voto è l'espressione popolare quindi vedremo
> Non sono tifoso di Trump , non mi frega niente ora come ora


Ci mancherebbe!
Ci  mancherebbe appoggiare un razzismo americana di cui saremmo vittime pure noi.
C'è un limite.


----------



## perplesso (2 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dalle ultime primarie si staglia sempre più netta la possibilità che per la corsa alla Casa Bianca si vedrà duellare Hillary C e Donald T, per l'America una elezione cruciale da una parte l'eventuale prima donna Presidente degli Stati Uniti, dall'altra un multimiliardario con un senso spiccato del concetto di razzismo che coniugherebbe in varie forme ....
> opinioni, previsioni, approfondimenti ?
> Io intanto vado a lavorare buondì


Donald Trump è il peggio che il partito repubblicano possa esprimere.  personalmente io voterei per Cruz.

l'asso nella manica di Trump è che la Clinton è il peggio che il partito democratico possa esprimere.


----------



## brenin (2 Marzo 2016)

Sul candidato repubblicano, nel caso fosse Trump, non mi esprimo per ovvie ragioni ( tutte negative ).
Su Hillary Clinton qui : http://worldif.economist.com/article/1/what-if-hillary-clinton-is-president-the-first-100-days
c'è un interessante articolo dell'Economist. Nel caso vincesse le elezioni,partendo dal fatto che il Congresso è in mano ai repubblicani, sarebbe già "zoppa" in partenza; inoltre ha parlato e promesso tanto ( forse troppo ) a tutti,ha fatto cambi di rotta repentini e non penso ci si possa aspettare da lei null'altro che un "allineamento" alla "non" politica di Obama.
Vero comunque che riguarda gli americani,però le iniziative prese dalla Zio Sam hanno sempre inevitabilmente finito per coinvolgere i paesi  "alleati" e/o "satelliti" in operazioni ed iniziative il più delle volte disastrose.
Da un punto di vista di politica economica buona parte delle sue proposte ( ad esempio salario minimo a 15 $ l'ora )sono già state bocciate in partenza da alcune primarie corporations... per cui c'è solo da augurarsi che almeno per gli americani ( ed anche per noi ) non emuli le gesta scriteriate di suo marito in campo finanziario che portarono poi allo scandalo dei mutui sub prime. E dovrà spiegare agli americani,presto o tardi, come sono finiti in mano cinese 1300 miliardi di dollari in TBond....


----------



## Lucrezia (2 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dalle ultime primarie si staglia sempre più netta la possibilità che per la corsa alla Casa Bianca si vedrà duellare Hillary C e Donald T, per l'America una elezione cruciale da una parte l'eventuale prima donna Presidente degli Stati Uniti, dall'altra un multimiliardario con un senso spiccato del concetto di razzismo che coniugherebbe in varie forme ....
> opinioni, previsioni, approfondimenti ?
> Io intanto vado a lavorare buondì


Io temo moltissimo l'elezione di Trump, e credo potrebbe accadere. I motivi sono vari: i democratici sono già stati al potere per due mandati consecutivi, la Clinton non è mai riuscita a farsi eleggere e l'unica eventuale attrattiva che presenta è quella.di essere donna; Trump piace perché non è politically correct,  e questo,  unito al fatto che può autofinanziarsi la campagna, dà l'illusione che ci si possa fidare di lui; inoltre molti americani sono terrorizzati dalla campagna mediatica sui musulmani e farebbero di tutto per sentirsi protetti.  Comunque io credo che, se Trump venisse eletto, moltissimo di quello che propone ora non verrebbe realizzato. Lui stesso si è contraddetto mille volte. Quindi, potrebbe non essere pericoloso quanto sembra.


----------



## perplesso (2 Marzo 2016)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Io temo moltissimo l'elezione di Trump, e credo potrebbe accadere. I motivi sono vari: i democratici sono già stati al potere per due mandati consecutivi, la Clinton non è mai riuscita a farsi eleggere e l'unica eventuale attrattiva che presenta è quella.di essere donna; Trump piace perché non è politically correct,  e questo,  unito al fatto che può autofinanziarsi la campagna, dà l'illusione che ci si possa fidare di lui; inoltre molti americani sono terrorizzati dalla campagna mediatica sui musulmani e farebbero di tutto per sentirsi protetti.  Comunque io credo che, se Trump venisse eletto, moltissimo di quello che propone ora non verrebbe realizzato. Lui stesso si è contraddetto mille volte. Quindi, potrebbe non essere pericoloso quanto sembra.


Trump non è pericoloso in quando è il Male, è pericoloso in quanto rinconglionito.   e come tutti i coglioni, non ha il senso del limite.    e di presidenti americani coglioni abbiamo già Obama, direi che basta ed avanza.

il problema della Clinton è che è manifestamente la prosecuzione della dottrina Obama, non foss'altro perchè la dorrtina Obama in politica estera l'ha creata l'entourage della Clinton.

per questo gli americani ne hanno paura, in larga parte


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per fortuna Trump non ha possibilità.
> L'ho visto di persona: è molto alto.
> Per chi lo ritiene un pregio, ho detto tutti i suoi pregi.
> 
> P.S. Ivana forever :rotfl:


Mi auguro non ne abbia neanche la signora Clinton.


----------



## brenin (3 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Mi auguro non ne abbia neanche la signora Clinton.


Comunque vada uno di questi due fenomeni mi sa che ci tocca....


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Comunque vada uno di questi due fenomeni mi sa che ci tocca....


Purtroppo si, e non saprei davvero chi scegliere.


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2016)

pistola alla tempia direi Trump.   ma solo perchè non ho voglia di farmi bucare il cranio.


----------



## brenin (3 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> pistola alla tempia direi Trump.   ma solo perchè non ho voglia di farmi bucare il cranio.


Mi associo. Ma purtroppo debbo riconoscere che ho un'avversione smodata per i Clinton...


----------



## passante (4 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> pistola alla tempia direi Trump.   ma solo perchè non ho voglia di farmi bucare il cranio.


io pistola alla tempia direi la Hilary... ma giusto per non farmi spettinare.


----------



## oro.blu (4 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> pistola alla tempia direi Trump.   ma solo perchè non ho voglia di farmi bucare il cranio.





passante ha detto:


> io pistola alla tempia direi la Hilary... ma giusto per non farmi spettinare.



abbiamo due presidenti morti ancora prima di diventarlo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Mi associo.* Ma purtroppo debbo riconoscere che ho un'avversione smodata per i Clinton..*.


Siamo in due... ok ,vada per il miliardario presidente


----------



## perplesso (4 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> abbiamo due presidenti morti ancora prima di diventarlo :rotfl::rotfl:


mi offro come volontario per fucilare sia la Clinton che Trump.   penso che una volta fuori dalle balle Obama, chiunque altro sarebbe meglio di questi 3, persino Pietro GambadiLegno.


----------



## brenin (4 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi offro come volontario per fucilare sia la Clinton che Trump.   penso che una volta fuori dalle balle Obama, chiunque altro sarebbe meglio di questi 3, persino Pietro GambadiLegno.


Verissimo, ma il problema è dove trovare un eventuale Gambadilegno.... i precedenti ( doppio mandato ad Obama ) la dicono lunga....
onestamente non pensavo a candidati - trattandosi dell'America - così insulsi....


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo, ma il problema è dove trovare un eventuale Gambadilegno.... i precedenti ( doppio mandato ad Obama ) la dicono lunga....
> onestamente non pensavo a candidati - trattandosi dell'America - così insulsi....


Non condividevo quasi nulla della sua politica, ma per me l'ultimo presidente di un certo spessore che hanno avuto è stato Ronnie. Il più grande senza dubbio JFK, con FDR subito dietro.


----------



## perplesso (4 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non condividevo quasi nulla della sua politica, ma per me l'ultimo presidente di un certo spessore che hanno avuto è stato Ronnie. Il più grande senza dubbio JFK, con FDR subito dietro.


direi più Teddy Roosvelt per i repubblicani e Groover Cleveland per i dems


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> direi più Teddy Roosvelt per i repubblicani e Groover Cleveland per i dems


beh se torniamo così indietro allora direi Lincoln per i repubblicani.


----------



## brenin (4 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non condividevo quasi nulla della sua politica, ma per me l'ultimo presidente di un certo spessore che hanno avuto è stato Ronnie. Il più grande senza dubbio JFK, con FDR subito dietro.


Condivido su Ronnie e FDR, su JFK con  riserva ( nei quasi 3 anni di presidenza qualche scivolone l'ha fatto, uno per tutti lo sbarco fallito a Cuba,la famosa Baia dei Porci ).
Mi pongo una domanda : dato per scontato che ora sono altri tempi, non rilevate l' arroganza di Trump ( oggi amplificata dai media ) 
un poco simile a quella dell'allora  lobby kennedyana ? Perchè anche i Kennedy non scherzavano.....


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Condivido su Ronnie e FDR, su JFK con  riserva ( nei quasi 3 anni di presidenza qualche scivolone l'ha fatto, uno per tutti lo sbarco fallito a Cuba,la famosa Baia dei Porci ).
> Mi pongo una domanda : dato per scontato che ora sono altri tempi, non rilevate l' arroganza di Trump ( oggi amplificata dai media )
> un poco simile a quella dell'allora  lobby kennedyana ? Perchè anche i Kennedy non scherzavano.....


Soprattutto l'imprevedibilità... definisce la guerra in Iraq un tragico errore, si pone in posizione equidistante tra israeliani e palestinesi, vorrebbe saldare un'alleanza con la Russia di Putin... ora, ammettendo che queste idee vengano poi davvero tradotte in pratica, si capisce perchè l'establishment neocon del suo partito lo abbia in odio,  minaccia addirittura di votare per la Clinton in caso di  confronto elettorale tra i due.
Ti do ragione su JFK, ma gli riconosco l'enorme merito di aver resistito alle fortissime pressioni dei militari durante la crisi cubana. Probabilmente con un altro presidente al potere non staremmo qui a scrivere.


----------



## brenin (11 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Soprattutto l'imprevedibilità... definisce la guerra in Iraq un tragico errore, si pone in posizione equidistante tra israeliani e palestinesi, vorrebbe saldare un'alleanza con la Russia di Putin... ora, ammettendo che queste idee vengano poi davvero tradotte in pratica, si capisce perchè l'establishment neocon del suo partito lo abbia in odio,  minaccia addirittura di votare per la Clinton in caso di  confronto elettorale tra i due.
> Ti do ragione su JFK, ma gli riconosco l'enorme merito di aver resistito alle fortissime pressioni dei militari durante la crisi cubana. Probabilmente con un altro presidente al potere non staremmo qui a scrivere.


Quanta carne al fuoco.... ci sarebbe da discutere per ore... vedo di riassumere:
- l'alleanza o meglio " gentlemen agreement" con la Russia è inevitabile a mio avviso per una serie di ragioni infinite; se prendiamo l'ultimo "misfatto" è l'Ucraina... hanno finanziato i movimenti estremisti nazionalisti,hanno fatto rovesciare il presidente filorusso e poi,quando si è trattato di mostrare "gli attributi" ( inevitabile,visto che la controparte - Putin - non avrebbe mai digerito ingerenze del genere in un paese "cuscinetto" ) si sono poi dileguati ( il figlio del vicepresidente tra l'altro è però ben inserito nella società statale ucraina equiparabile alla nostra Eni,tanto per capirci );
- non hanno una politica estera che segua un filo logico di azione,essendo le loro iniziative molto più propense ad essere "politically correct" ed appariscenti - coinvolgendo per quanto ovvio il maggior numero di nazioni - che non efficaci ;
- come intendano affrontare il problema Daesh lo sanno solo loro;
- sono - con i francesi - i primi responsabili della esplosiva situazione in Libia ( non accenno nemmeno alla presunta bomba atomica di Saddam ed a tutto quello che ancora oggi ne consegue ) ;
- non si capisce come intendano gestire il debito pubblico ( ti ricorderai i problemi di Obama quando si rischiò,non molto tempo fa, di non pagare gli stipendi ai dipendenti pubblici ) e soprattutto come intendano "gestire" il problema ( sia economico che militare e finanziario ) Cina....
In merito alla candidata il velo pietoso da stendere viene sostituito da un lenzuolo....


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Quanta carne al fuoco.... ci sarebbe da discutere per ore... vedo di riassumere:
> - l'alleanza o meglio " gentlemen agreement" con la Russia è inevitabile a mio avviso per una serie di ragioni infinite; se prendiamo l'ultimo "misfatto" è l'Ucraina... hanno finanziato i movimenti estremisti nazionalisti,hanno fatto rovesciare il presidente filorusso e poi,quando si è trattato di mostrare "gli attributi" ( inevitabile,visto che la controparte - Putin - non avrebbe mai digerito ingerenze del genere in un paese "cuscinetto" ) si sono poi dileguati ( il figlio del vicepresidente tra l'altro è però ben inserito nella società statale ucraina equiparabile alla nostra Eni,tanto per capirci );
> - non hanno una politica estera che segua un filo logico di azione,essendo le loro iniziative molto più propense ad essere "politically correct" ed appariscenti - coinvolgendo per quanto ovvio il maggior numero di nazioni - che non efficaci ;
> - come intendano affrontare il problema Daesh lo sanno solo loro;
> ...


che fa coppia col famoso antrace iracheno... 
Concordo su tutto, compreso il lenzuolo per la signora... :singleeye: ma poi come potessero essere così dementi da pensare che i russi rinunciassero alla Crimea (con tutto quello che comporta) lo sanno solo loro.


----------



## brenin (11 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> che fa coppia col famoso antrace iracheno...
> Concordo su tutto, compreso il lenzuolo per la signora... :singleeye: ma poi come potessero essere così dementi da pensare che i russi rinunciassero alla Crimea (con tutto quello che comporta) lo sanno solo loro.


Appunto... ed ora suona ancora più patetico il famoso " yes we can " di Obama... comunque davanti agli ucraini hanno fatto una figuraccia, usando un eufemismo.... hanno tirato il sasso,poi nascosto la mano,poi detto che il sasso l'hanno tirato altri ed infine che non è mai stato tirato.... bastava parlare prima con Putin,come fece anni fa Bush ( tra un jack e l' altro  ) e si sarebbe trovata un'uscita. Ma quello che più lascia perplessi è che loro non variano il metodo di approccio in base all'interlocutore,ma continuano con il solito trito e ritrito siparietto con i risultati che ben vediamo. A maggio andrò a trovare i familiari di mia moglie,cos' potrò sentire un po' cosa pensa la gente di quello che sta succedendo ( e che ai media,ovviamente,non interessa più ).


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Appunto... ed ora suona ancora più patetico il famoso " yes we can " di Obama... comunque davanti agli ucraini hanno fatto una figuraccia, usando un eufemismo.... hanno tirato il sasso,poi nascosto la mano,poi detto che il sasso l'hanno tirato altri ed infine che non è mai stato tirato.... bastava parlare prima con Putin*,come fece anni fa Bush ( tra un jack e l' altro * ) e si sarebbe trovata un'uscita. Ma quello che più lascia perplessi è che loro non variano il metodo di approccio in base all'interlocutore,ma continuano con il solito trito e ritrito siparietto con i risultati che ben vediamo. A maggio andrò a trovare i familiari di mia moglie,cos' potrò sentire un po' cosa pensa la gente di quello che sta succedendo ( e che ai media,ovviamente,non interessa più ).


Credo che il suo preferito fosse vodka e succo d'arancia con ghiaccio  Penso che in Ucraina molti si saranno resi conto dell'errore fatto a fidarsi dei gringos.


----------



## brenin (16 Marzo 2016)

Sembra che la Clinton ce l'abbia fatta.... in casa repubblicana vedremo come andrà a finire....


----------



## brenin (16 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Credo che il suo preferito fosse vodka e succo d'arancia con ghiaccio  Penso che in Ucraina *molti si saranno resi conto dell'errore fatto a fidarsi dei gringos*.


La situazione ai tempi di Yanukovich era tragica, corruzione a livelli insostenibili e la "longa manu" dei clan mafiosi legati al potere politico imperante in tutto il paese. Sono spariti miliardi di dollari di fondi pubblici,in un "sistema" talmente capillare da controllare ogni settore dell'economia ( sia essa pubblica che privata ). Penso che la gente voglia non solo politici onesti, ma anche capaci e competenti.E qui il discorso diventerebbe ancor più OT....


----------



## Nobody (17 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> La situazione ai tempi di Yanukovich era tragica,* corruzione a livelli insostenibili e la "longa manu" dei clan mafiosi legati al potere politico imperante in tutto il paese.* *Sono spariti miliardi di dollari di fondi pubblici,in un "sistema" talmente capillare da controllare ogni settore dell'economia *( sia essa pubblica che privata ). Penso che la gente voglia non solo politici onesti, ma anche capaci e competenti.E qui il discorso diventerebbe ancor più OT....


Ma parli dell'Ucraina o dell'Italia?


----------



## brenin (17 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma parli dell'Ucraina o dell'Italia?


Dell'Ucraina....  noi ci accontentiamo di un puffo che regala 80 euro al mese (lordi) sotto le elezioni (europee) per poi riprendersi il doppio con la Tasi....


----------



## Nobody (17 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Dell'Ucraina....  noi ci accontentiamo di un puffo che regala 80 euro al mese (lordi) sotto le elezioni (europee) per poi riprendersi il doppio con la Tasi....


Purtroppo noi italiani amiamo i puffi che ci raccontano le favole... poi magari li appendiamo a testa in giù per far credere che non è vero, ma ci affascinano.


----------



## brenin (17 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Purtroppo noi italiani amiamo i puffi che ci raccontano le favole... poi magari li appendiamo a testa in giù per far credere che non è vero, ma ci affascinano.


Vero,purtroppo.


----------

